# SpeedCubeDB, pls: Launching the fingertricks VIDEO library, and improved practice Trainer



## Gil.zussman (Dec 2, 2021)

Do you want to learn the most popular algs? great.
what about fingertricks? maybe you want to see the execution? or find it easier to learn them visually?
Sure, there are already many great resources in the community that were created by bigger and far, far, far more accomplished than me than i can dream of - Feliks Zemdeg's Cubskills, Chris Olson (especially PLL like a pro ) and just about every popular YouCuber out there.
My vision, is to have both written algorithms AND the execution videos to help other cuber learn. Read an algorithm and have the straight, direct link to it.
So for the span of the last 4 days, i've been filming a full set of OLL & PLL execution videos.

But those are not the algorithms i'm using!
don't worry, i'm going to add more and more alternatives and algorithm variants.

*Gil, pls. But our execution is slow!*
and it definitely should be, as the target audience are the cubers who are just first introduced to a new algorithm, some of them just copy the alg from speedcubedb and perform them with super strange fingertricks ,perform too many regrips or resort to some obscure algorithms (don't try this at home).
It's better to perform algs with minimal regrips and proper fingertricks, and for that you need to go slow and steady.

*Is it just OLL and PLL?*
It's been 4 days since i set all of this up. give me some time and i'll get F2L and other sets going. Including SQ1, that as we all know, is the main event.

Other than that, following my promise to many requests - I've upgraded the practice trainer!
For 3x3, there's finally a decent scramble, no longer just the inverse. It will also give you different orientations and slots (for F2L).
Those of you that have been following the latest update and marked which algorithms you've been learning - you can now select those you learn or practice from the set instead of going one by one.

did i mention this is all free ? 

https://www.speedcubedb.com/


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks for all the effort you've put into making the site.

I'm not sure why comments on executions are disabled, but is this V-perm execution with R3 and lefty (U D') really better than doing a regrip then R (U D') righty? The lefty (U D') is quite tricky and the R3 is a hand movement that is almost a regrip.


----------



## Gil.zussman (Dec 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> Thanks for all the effort you've put into making the site.


My pleasure!


qwr said:


> I'm not sure why comments on executions are disabled


there are about 100 fingertricks videos now, and i'm just a week in. it will be impossible to moderate it all, yet people can reach me and provide feedback in a single email or DM.



qwr said:


> this V-perm execution with R3 and lefty (U D') really better than doing a regrip then R (U D') righty? The lefty (U D') is quite tricky and the R3 is a hand movement that is almost a regrip.


I guess it's a matter of preference, dexterity and habit. I main SQ1, so i'm more used to executions like this, Eidos and even D2 with a single finger 
I know it's not the most common or the "OO" way to do most algs, I suggest a set of fingertricks and it's really impossible or impractical to cover them all.


----------

